# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Amerika bu Türk'ü konuşuyor!

## bozok

*Amerika bu Türk'ü konuşuyor!* 



*Amerika, karısını öldürüp intihar eden Türk'ü konuşuyor...*

*19.01.2010 / VATAN DIş HABERLER* 



ABD'nin Connecticut bölgesinde pizza dükkanı sahibi *Selami üzdemir* (41) ve kendisinden 16 yaş küçük eşi *şengül Rasim*, ABD'de evlenip 2 çocuk sahibi oldular. 

Ancak sürekli kavga ediyorlar ve Selami, karısına şiddet uyguluyordu. 

Türk koca komşuların şikayetleri üzerine 2 kez polis tarafından gözaltına alınmış, ilkinde 50 bin, son olarak da cumartesi günü yine 25 bin dolar kefaletle serbest bırakılmıştı. 

Mahkemeye çıkacağı güne kadar da eve ve karısına yaklaşması yasaklandı. 

Ancak üzdemir bu yasağı umursamayarak eve gitti... ünce karısını öldürdü ardından intihar etti. 

ABD'de _"bu adamı nasıl serbest bırakıp karısını öldürmesine müsade ettik"_ tartışması çıkarken polis ise_ "kefalet sistemi hukukun bir parçası yapacak bir şeyimiz yoktu. parayı yatırdı"_ açıklamasını yaptı. 

Ancak ilk kefaletin 50 bin dolar olmasına ve suçun tekrarına rağmen ikinci kez gözaltına alındığında nasıl 25 bin dolar gibi düşük bir kefalet belirlendiği konusunda büyük tartışma çıktı. 

Giresun'un Yağlıdere İlçesi'nden 20 yıl önce ABD'ye giden Selami üzdemir'in daha önce 3 silah sahibi olduğu ancak suçları işledikten sonra bu silahların elinden alındığı, cinayetin işlendiği silahın ise bir başka ismin üzerine kayıtlı olduğu açıklandı. üzdemir'in bu silahı nasıl elde ettiğine yönelik soruşturma başlatıldı.üiftin komşusu Samantha Bosse, Selami üzdemir'in eşini sık sık dövdüğünü söyledi. Samantha _"Son üç aydır devamlı kavga ediyorlardı. Selami karısını devamlı döverdi. şengül birkaç kez polisi arayarak yardım istedi. Tüm bunlara rağmen karısını öldürebileceği hiç aklıma gelmezdi"_ dedi. üiftin komşuları şengül üzdemir'in polise yaptığı tüm şikayetlere rağmen Rasim üzdemir'in serbest bırakılmasının büyük bir hata olduğunu söyledi. şengül'ün eşinden devamlı şiddet gördüğünü söyleyen komşusu Samantha Bosse *"Eşine karşı çok acımasızdı ama dışarıda herkese karşı çok kibardı"* dedi.



...

----------

